# Have my budgies wings been clipped



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Hello. Just wondering if my budgies wings have been clipped. I was told they wouldn’t be when I picked her up but as she struggling with flying I don’t think that’s true. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes they appear to be partially clipped.


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Other’s on another forum don’t think she has been clipped but think she might have French moult?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She has her flight feathers but they appear to not be fully grown in and appears to be missing a few. Has she moulted while you've had her? 

If they are just now growing in it is because she was clipped previously and she is now getting them back after a moult.


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Hello. Yes, she’s definitely moulting now. Some feathers at the bottom of her cage.

Here’s a few more pics


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is very obvious from these new pictures that she does not have her primary flight feathers, if you were to spread the wing open you might be able to see the stubs if they were cut.


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

This is a pic I managed to take when she was trying to fly. Her wing doesn’t look right to me. Not sure if it’s a bad clipping job though I’ve been assured the wings were not clipped, french moult or something else


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

I'd just like to give you some hope regarding the clipped wings: my girl was partially clipped without me realising it. She never used to be a strong flyer and preferred climbing and clambering to get around. She had her first big moult at around 1 year 6ish months where she grew in new flight feathers. She then slowly started regaining confidence in flying and now at 1 year 10 months, she's as strong, arrogant and confident in flying as my other girl is (who has never been clipped).


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I cannot tell from the picture if they have been clipped or if they have fallen out. How old is she and how long have you had her, is she your only bird?


----------



## iain_38 (2 mo ago)

Cody said:


> I cannot tell from the picture if they have been clipped or if they have fallen out. How old is she and how long have you had her, is she your only bird?


She’s around 13 weeks. We’ve had her about 3 / 4 weeks. She’s our only bird


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you get her from a breeder, if so, and if the breeder swears that the wings have not been clipped then something is wrong, at 13 weeks a bird should be fully feathered, a trip for a check up from an avian vet may be in order.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Cody is absolutely correct 👍 

I can't tell for sure from the photos you posted but to be honest, her feathers don't look at all normal to me. They're very raggedy and malformed. I would also take her to an avian vet. I hope you're able to get an appointment soon!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with Cody and StarlingWings. 

Your budgies' wing feathers are not normal.
Please get her into an Avian Vet for a complete checkup.

We would greatly appreciate an update on her condition after your vet visit.

Best wishes to you and your darling little girl.*


----------

